# Padding and vinyl?



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

anyone know of a place around lakeland I can get some vinyl and padding to make cushions? Is there a special kind you need for boats? just looking for white and I'll sew it by hand.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You want marine vinyl. It is sold by the yard at most marine shops (not stores) and the automotive upohlstery shops can get it for you. Don't know any specific locations in Lakeland but I am sure there are a few.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

When it comes to the cushion, you want closed cell foam also. It is a little more money, but it will not absorb the water like normal foam (cushion) will. It is also a little harder on the butt as well.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks guys, I called jo ann fabrics and they have the vinyl in stock along with the padding so I'll swing by and pick it up.


----------

